# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau đến thành phố trẻ trung Đà Lạt với nhiều ưu thế tự nhiên về khí hậu và cảnh quan, vui cùng sóng biển Nha Trang. Đến với thiên đường du lịch Bali, tham quan núi lửa Kitamani và tham quan Vươn Phật Xiengkhuan nơi còn lưu giữ nhiều bức tượng với nhiều hình thù kì lạ và nằm bên bờ sông Mekong ở Thái Lan


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.868.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 16/08/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThuyền, tàu hỏa theo chương trình (nếu có)Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.370.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đòan)Phương tiện: Đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 15/08/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnThẻ vui chơi trọn gói tại Vinpearl land, thuyền tham quan Vịnh Nha TrangTàu đáy kính tại Hòn Mun, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: thuế VAT, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Denpasar Bali*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 15.900.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Hàng tháng

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu, thuế VATXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Vientiane - Udonthani*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 7.308.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách.(từ 8 đến 10 khách)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhLệ phí cửa khẩu Lào - Thái Lan

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## dulich1080

oh, hay thật

----------

